# RCI points and WorldMark points



## Crouching_tiger

I am looking to purchase 6000 wm points from Ebay. Can someone please tell me if I don't use these points and to deposit to my RCI account, how many RCI points will I get? Thank you.


----------



## roadsister

Are you a WM owner?


----------



## TravelingT

Assuming a person is a Worldmark owner, how many points would they get through RCI?


----------



## roadsister

There has been much discussion about RCI points.....it is not a good deal for a Worldmark owner.....

I can't specifically answer your question because I'm not sure and don't want to give you incorrect information.

A poster here, Rhonda did an indepth study and am hoping she sees this thread to answer you as she knows exactly.


----------



## rhonda

roadsister said:
			
		

> ... Rhonda did an indepth study and am hoping she sees this thread to answer you as she knows exactly.


Oh, boy -- that was ages ago! ;-)

My info is dated -- and may have changed since the time RCI Points was first made available to WM owners.
1 WM Credit = 5 RCI Points
It seemed WM owners were allocated a somewhat "limited access" RCI Points account.   The good news: Our membership initiation fee was fairly inexpensive ($325 at the time vs thousands charged by other resorts for RCI Points conversions).  The bad news:  We weren't "normal" RCI points members and some membership features were restricted.  
Most notable "restriction": RCI's "9000 RCI Points exchanges for Weeks at the 45-day window" was not available to WM owners.  Instead, we continued to use our (then) 3000 WM credit exchange for weeks.  This equated to 15000 RCI points and is now 20000 RCI Points as WM owners are now charged 4000 WM credits for the short-notice exchanges.
The other nits I had with RCI Points were problems with the program itself -- not related to WM-RCI relationship (housekeeping charges, difficulty booking RCI Points hotel partners, end cost of stay booked on RCI points was no longer a value, etc.)

Note, my observations were from the perspective of a WM Owner joining RCI Points through a WM/RCI Program.  It sounds like the OP may already be an RCI Points member through another resort -- and _adding_ WM to that membership might have a better outcome??


----------



## Sir Newf

*Worldmark and RCI*

I too have the question of purchasing 6k WM points and converting to RCI pts for broader selection for partial weeks.
Since RCI and Worldmark are owned by the same company (Wyndham), I was told by RCI that WM trades receive priority slections. True?


----------



## slabeaume

As a WM owner and an RCI points account member, I was told that I'd have to have a separate RCI points account for my WM account.   My Weeks account is good with the WM account, though.  WAs anyone else told this?  Perhaps I just got an agent that I misunderstood.


----------



## intheblue

_Post has been deleted as it is a duplicate of  this one._

Duplicate posts are not allowed.


----------

